# Vektor Sonnenstrahlen erstellen! Aber wie?



## Rudie Cartel (6. Februar 2006)

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/2517/130003eo.jpg

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diesen Hintergrund hinbekomme?
Ich meine die blauen Streifen die wie Sonnenstrahlen aussehen!
   

Ich weiß nicht wie oder wo ich diesen einzelnen Strahl herbekomme?
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Das wäre sehr nett!

Danke!! 

Rudie


----------



## schurre (6. Februar 2006)

Da gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Varianten, je nachdem, was du genau haben willst. Was für ein Programm verwendest du überhaupt?

Für einen Schnellschuß würde ich mir ein Gitter einrichten und die Streifen dann einfach als Freihandform zusammenklicken (ausrichten an Gitter). 
Wenn die Winkel immer gleich sein sollen, dann würde ich mit einer Linie anfangen und die drehen, aber das wird etwas komplizierter, das zu erklären.


----------



## Rudie Cartel (6. Februar 2006)

schurre hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Varianten, je nachdem, was du genau haben willst. Was für ein Programm verwendest du überhaupt?
> 
> Für einen Schnellschuß würde ich mir ein Gitter einrichten und die Streifen dann einfach als Freihandform zusammenklicken (ausrichten an Gitter).
> Wenn die Winkel immer gleich sein sollen, dann würde ich mit einer Linie anfangen und die drehen, aber das wird etwas komplizierter, das zu erklären.



Hallo Schurre,
ich verwende Illustrator und habe schon eine Lösung gefunden!
Danke für deinen Tip!
Kann geschlossen werden!

Rudie


----------



## themadman (23. März 2006)

Hallo,

und wie hast du es nun gemacht, stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem - nur in Photoshop aber geht mit dem Pfadtool sicherlich genauso wie in Illustrator.

Habe auch Illustraot, also wäre nett wenn du mir das mal kurz erklären könntest.

MfG
Mike


----------



## Rudie Cartel (23. März 2006)

Hallo Mike,
also ich habe die Sonnenstrahlen mit Illustrator CS2 hinbekommen!
Hier die Beschreibung:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/219667-strahlen-erstellen.html

Viel Spaß

Rudi


----------



## Lulubriga (11. August 2010)

Ich habe diesen Effekt ganz leicht mit folgendem Tutorial hinbekommen:
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/membertutorial1148.html

Wichtig war mir vor Allem dass mir verständlich erklärt wird wie ich mit einfachen Mitteln verschiedene Sonnenstrahlen hinbekomme.


----------

